# Dobbs Vs. Jackson Women's health decision released - Ability to legislate on abortion officially returned to the states



## MariArch (Jun 24, 2022)

https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/19-1392_6j37.pdf


----------



## Xzi (Jun 24, 2022)

"Ability to generate endless desperation among the working class granted to corporations."  SCOTUS justices might as well wear Nascar-style sponsor jackets these days.


----------

